# Wild Guppies



## theguppyman

anyone here still remeber*old dude getting wild guppies in streams and such and also dose any one still get wild fish (guppys) or any other type of fish and how do you get them i use a net for the wild guppies and elders ( funny story i made a flounting fish cage made a fine mesh and put that in a strem next to my house, there i would raise natural wild guppies there were hundreed of them and i would sell them to the local pet store then one day since i give them a big discount they gave a 3 fimales and 2 male Endlers, then that day i went to check on my cage and the Endlers went in so now i sell wild guppies and Endlers ):fish10:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I use a fine mesh seine net, two ends are 4' of 2" PVC pipe and the bottom has weights and the top has floats. works great, I catch not only minnows,shad and game fish fry I catch snappers and all sorts of amphibians,the fish, well the fish ive caughten alot, let the natives go and use the invasive species for cut-bait.

I am outside of chicago so wild gups dont really exist in any numbers or size here.


----------



## TheDragonslayer

Wild guppies are really gambusia. We have them here in far northern California, even at elevations of 1400 feet in wild ponds. The males are small and drab and the females get quite large, up to 3 inches. It would be interesting to see if the colorful guppies we are used to would breed with the gambusias and create a larger and hardier guppy.

Mosquitofish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

gambusia - Google Search


----------



## chrisb01

I used catch, keep and breed wild Guppies when I was 5 years old in Puerto Rico.

I have a friend in Southern Texas who catches wild Mollies, or so he says. :fish9:

Yes, here in FL. there are a lot of Gambusia (Mosquito fish). very similar to Guppies, but not as friendly.


----------



## theguppyman

old tread I know but as TheDragonslayer should have looked the species are different one is Gambusia while guppies are Poecilia their is a difference guppies are less aggressive to the ecosystem, Gambusia eat the native fish eggs while guppies don't, also wild guppy males are *VERY* colorful , while the Gambusia males are just colorless.


----------



## chris oe

I never ran into any wild guppies, but I used to see some wild goldfish in salmon creek near where I grew up. They were huge and golden, probably comets, 'cause they were fast, and they'd run around with the big local gray green fish, probably carp and it would give us a thrill when the water was clear to spot one jetting by. 

We also used to have huge snappers in that creek, big as trash can lids suitable for use as monsters out of a little kid's nightmares - you'd really only ever see them out of the water moving around during storms or when the water was really high. Its like they wouldn't show themselves without the proper mood and setting. Always liked to hope the goldfish were too fast and smart for them.


----------



## theguppyman

cool, bet a few minnow traps would catch those gold fish


----------



## aquaticsnerd

Guppies are considered an invasive species. If you are in a southern state, I'm sure you will find them mixed in with Gambusia.
issg Database: Ecology of Poecilia reticulata
Guppy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Guppies are originally from Trinidad.

Poecilia wingei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Endler's are from Venezuela.

Where can you catch wild guppies?


----------

